# Kann man sich in andere Handys einloggen?



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

Also es geht um folgendes, meine eltern haben für beide ihrewr Handys, sony ericsson k508i und siemens m55, horende rechnungen, mit eindeutigen "service" nummern erhlaten. nun stellt sich die frage, da beide diese nummern nicht gewählt haben, ist es möglich das sich jemand fremdes in ein anderes handy einloggen kann. Mein vater sagt er ist ins wap geruscht, für ne minute, am ersten tag wo die nummern gewählt wurdn, kurz nachdem wap "ausflug", erfolgte auch der erste anruf, die anrufe gingen meist so 2 stunden lang, aber immer nur so 2-3 sekunden lang.
ich bitte um eure hilfe ich weiss keinen rat mehr.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

Was steht denn auf der Rechnung, welcher Buchungstext?


----------

